# Time for a Breakfast Fatty



## maplenut (May 21, 2017)

Been wanting to make another fatty for a long time now. Just bought an A-Maze-N pellet smoker and figured what better way to break it in by smoking a fatty and a breakfast fatty at that!

I already had some sausage patties in the freezer that I got from a local butcher shop, so I grabbed 4 patties and thawed them out and rolled them out in a gallon Ziploc bag.

Diced up a few potatoes and onions. Grabbed three eggs from the frig.

Fried up the potatoes and near the end threw in the onions. Scrambled up the eggs and poured this over the potatoes. fried it just long enough to cook the eggs.

Set this aside to cool. I did not want hot potatoes and eggs going into the fatty.













Pic1.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






Here is the cooled eggs and potatoes on the rolled out sausage with a generous helping of cheddar cheese.

Ready to roll.













Pic2.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






1 lb of bacon in a weave ready to hold the rolled up sausage and eggs.













Pic3.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






There now it is starting to come together. Almost had too much in it to roll, I think that this is a very common issue.













Pic4.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






Into the smoker. 













Pic5.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






Now once my fatty was all rolled up and sitting in the smoker it hit me, I could have done a pork trifecta. Canadian bacon diced up in the eggs and potatoes rolled inside ground sausage wrapped in bacon. 

Guess I will do that next time.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2017)

Looks like a great start!

I bet it will be delicious!

Al


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2017)

Looking forward to this. I just cured my first Canadian bacon so I may have to try the trifecta.....


----------



## crazymoon (May 21, 2017)

MN, looks like  a great fatty !


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, that's gonna be a good one!


----------



## maplenut (May 21, 2017)

IT 167, ready to come out!

Bacon started to come undone on ends about 1 hr into the smoke so I grabbed a few toothpicks and did a little mending.

No leaks! Yeah.













Pic6.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






And the money shot, Cheddar is melted but not a runny mess. 













Pic7.jpg



__ maplenut
__ May 21, 2017






I love the courser ground pork sausage over the store bought breakfast sausage but I will need to add a little more seasoning to my sausage next time, just not enough flavor.

I would add some peppers to the egg/potatoe mix next time too, I wanted to this time but wife said no.


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2017)

Nice looking fattie!


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2017)

That looks delicious! I think I will have to smoke a breakfast fatty next time I do brisket. Points!!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 21, 2017)

Yummy!

Point.


----------



## ab canuck (May 21, 2017)

Great looking fattie, Way to go, That is a point for sure......


----------



## sauced (May 22, 2017)

Great looking fatty....well done!!!

Points


----------



## maplenut (May 24, 2017)

Thanks guys for the points. 

I'm already thinking of my next fatty I want to try, Mac-n-cheeseburger fatty!


----------



## sauced (May 24, 2017)

MapleNut said:


> Thanks guys for the points.
> 
> I'm already thinking of my next fatty I want to try, Mac-n-cheeseburger fatty!


lol...I made one of those for my family and now that is the only one they request!!! I added some home smoked gouda to the cheese blend/mix along with a shot of mustard.


----------



## lancep (May 24, 2017)

Sauced said:


> lol...I made one of those for my family and now that is the only one they request!!! I added some home smoked gouda to the cheese blend/mix along with a shot of mustard.



Ok I'm sold! I'm making mac n cheese for dinner tonight so would be a good use of leftovers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 26, 2017)

Great looking fatty!


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

Great job on the fatty! Still on my to-do list

Richie


----------



## griz400 (May 31, 2017)

very nice fattie, did my first fattie last Sunday, turned out great, yours ( breakfast fattie ) is next on my list ... I am going to do a Western omelet fattie


----------

